# Anyone playing Battlefield 1943?? (Xbox)



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All,

Just downloaded it from Live and was wondering if any one else has and if they are up for a DW game??

Howard


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I would have been but I just got the red ring of death  Won't be online for a few weeks now.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have mate but the servers are already melted:lol:

GT: Brazo76


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Brazo said:


> I have mate but the servers are already melted:lol:
> 
> GT: Brazo76


I'll add you to my list Brazo, mines critch81.

I've only managed to get on 2 games so far!!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm trying to buy it but I need to check my bank account see how much money I have and the website is down =[


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> I would have been but I just got the red ring of death  Won't be online for a few weeks now.


Fix it yourself! Takes about an hour start to finish.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

djswivel said:


> Fix it yourself! Takes about an hour start to finish.


And lose a warranty?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

djswivel said:


> Fix it yourself! Takes about an hour start to finish.


I'd rather send it off to them and have it definitely working for at least another 12 months :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

djswivel said:


> Fix it yourself! Takes about an hour start to finish.


any links on how to do this, my bros shat itself the other night


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Madness if machine is in warrenty.


----------

